# Old websites



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone know if you can access Wolfstones Halloween website on the internet archives or something similar?
Not looking for anything specific per say but would love to peek around and have a look like old times.
Ive tried but Im not that tech. savy. Just enough to get introuble.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

It looks like it can still be. Didn't go too deeply to see how much was cached.

https://web.archive.org/web/20050204155449/http://hauntmaven.com/


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh thank you very much. Ill see if I can navigate that site for the other older websites I would like to look at. Thank you again.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually putting in the Monster page of halloween link web address, I can access so many of the dead links on there. Thank you again. Hard to see it all on my phone and how to work it.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

mattie said:


> Actually putting in the Monster page of halloween link web address, I can access so many of the dead links on there. Thank you again. Hard to see it all on my phone and how to work it.


At this point I think that's about the only way to see anything that site links to. If anyone even still maintains it, they need to do some major link pruning on that site.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

If someone did maintain it there would probably only be about 20 links left lol. It was really fun and overwhelming in its infancy.


----------

